# Jerome James wants out



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sonics/2004161276_soniglance03.html



> *"Use me or move me," former Sonic James says*


If this isn't the worst use of 29 million I don't know what is. You know it's a dark day when Jerome James demands a trade.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i have to admit its funny ...but i have to say i agree , use him , but he is no position to dictate his ticket, the team could use his toughness and 6 fouls in the lane ....at least he will lay some wood on some1.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ Grinch pretty much is on point on this one. That is funny as hell though.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

This is so funny how Jerome is demanding a trade, he's talking as if he has value.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ He could be had for a Twinkie, which is fitting on so many levels.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Really? I thought he was happy getting paid and not paying. Maybe Memphis should try for him. He'd fit right in.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Good stuff. You know your franchise is the ******* when Jerome James can't take it anymore.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Rofl, I would be happy doing nothing and making millions haha.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Jerome James in Memphis would be awesome. You'd have Collins, Darko, Kwame, and James. :lol:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Chan said:


> Really? I thought he was happy getting paid and not paying. Maybe Memphis should try for him. He'd fit right in.


I forgot Jerome James was in the league. I'd thought a Dan Gadzuric trade was my worst nightmare.

I was wrong.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

right up there in terms of waste with carl pavano


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Did the Burger Kings in town start charging him for his Texas Double Whoppers or something?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

According to Chris Sheridan, The Knicks tried to get the Kings to take Jerome James with Eddy Curry for Artest and Kenny Thomas. But the Kings want no part of JJ...

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insi...TradeDeadline-080212&univLogin02=stateChanged


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

probably not enough space on their team plane for the both of them.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ The same old jokes, troll some place else.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

this guy acts as if other teams actually want him


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

my guess is that James wants another contract. The way things are going with the Knicks, he won't have a chance to showcase his "skills" for 10-15 games before his contract runs out.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> ^ The same old jokes, troll some place else.


Do I need a permit to say something bad about Jerome James?

:chill:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Amazing how one good playoff series will get a big man so much money!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Do I need a permit to say something bad about Jerome James?
> 
> :chill:


No you chill and take it as a warning you're always making your negative remarks about the Knicks in general, it's getting old.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> No you chill and take it as a warning you're always making your negative remarks about the Knicks in general, it's getting old.


:whoknows:

I don't know what you're talking about. If you are going to give me a warning, show me the TOS and the posts where I violated the TOS. If you don't want to read something people write, you're welcome to not read it. I don't post here with the intentions of pleasing you.

If you look at this thread, 2 other moderators made fat jokes on James as well. Are they breaking your TOS also? 

:no:


----------

